# AD side effects



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, So my doctor put me back on 10mg of Lexapro (SSRI) -- It's been about a year since I got off of it. I do remember an adjustment period of 5-7 days the last time I was on it, with a bit more D and a little trouble sleeping and dry mouth. However, this time around, I'm getting more side effects. Mainly insomnia -- last night I only slept for 2 out of 8 hours and literally could not fall asleep. I felt like my body was running on adrenaline. Anyone else get these feelings being on an AD? And how about pain -- I'm having more abdominal pain as well? If anyone has experience with using AD's and can shed light on how long it took the side effects to subside, I would greatly appreciate it. THanks so much!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi sorry you're experiencing these side effects. I used to be on Lexapro and so I can relate. It can happen when you're off an antidep for a while and then get on it again, the side effects can be different in variety and intensity. I'm wondering what time of the day you're taking the Lexapro? It's best to take it first thing early in the morning so by bed time the insomniac effect can wear off a little (or a lot, depending on the individual). And if it still doesn't help, I would ask the dr. and see if there's something that you can take temporarily to counteract this side effect. I was also on melatonin at the same time and it helped a lot with the sleep issue.For the pain, I've never been on Lexapro alone, so what I can tell is that is that I also was on Levsin (an antispasmodic) while on Lexapro and the Levsin helped a lot with the pain and with firming up the BM's.So, I would talk to the dr. and get them to get you on something just temporarily if the side effects are too great. Hope you get over these soon. Keep us updated!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi there - its this early stage that is the most difficult - I had to try 2 "attempts" at other SSRI's before I found one that suited - the trouble is, its hard to advise since they are very ideosyncratic but dry mouth, racing heart, possible sleep problems and weight fluctuations are the sort of thing that wouldn't be uncommon. I'm not sure about stomach pains - I don't think thats a common one. I'd be inclined just to run any concerns by your GP - they will expect to be involved, particularly at this early stage so I wouldn't be afraid to voice your concerns - maybe you could just give them a shout on the phone. Most troublesome side-effects subside after about 2 weeks and it may take as much as 6/8 weeks before you start benefitting from your anti-d - but obviously you don't want to be low on sleep for more than a week or so - thats very debilitating.All the best - you know where we are if you have further concerns. BTW - I've now been on Mitrazapene (Remeron in the US) for over 3 years and am very well - my only side-effect now is a constant appetite and thus unwanted weight gain - but in the great scheme of things I can live with these.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies! I know that it can take up to 10 days for the side effects to go away, so I'm trying to be patient. But, as we all know, that can be difficult when you can't put your life on hold just to wait it out and see how you feel. The insomnia has diminished a lot, so that's good, and the pain isn't as bad. I am having frequent BMs, which I expected from the last time I was put on Lexapro. Hopefully that subsides a bit in the next week. I am trying not to have anxiety about the adjustment period because I know that will just make things worse. Unfortunately, these next two weeks are state testing here in the schools, and as a special educator it is a highly stressful time. Not to mention I will be stuck in a room with the students I test for at least 3 hours every morning and I am not supposed to leave due to "confidentiality" issues. Real fun. Anyway, I am going to wait it out and hope for the best (and stock up on immodium if necessary). The other side effects that I'm experiencing are nausea, which I know is a normal one, and tons of gas, which I don't think is normal?? I mean, yes I have gas because of IBS, but it's seemed to have tripled since started the AD. But thank you once again for your support and replies, they have helped to ease my mind a bit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Well good for you for sticking with it - I'm sure these will subside - my main concern for you was lack of sleep which can be horrible. All the bestSue xx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi glad the insomnia's better. I know what you mean having to stay in the classroom for 3 hrs in a test. Not fun. Hopefully the students are all so focused on the tests and so nobody will notice the instructor. Would it be possible to bring a book to read? I mean, a textbook or something related to the subjects tested or something? That and supervising the students might be able to take your mind off a bit more.I did some research and found that abdomenal pain and gas can be side effects of the Lexapro -- a small number of people get it (2% for each side effect). Sorry you got hit by both. You might want to ask the dr. if you could try some Beano or Gas-X and see if one of these could help. Hopefully it's going to pass like the insomnia and you're able to get less gas/pain as time goes on.Keep in touch and let us know how you do


----------

